# ¿Como iniciar GDM en español?

## tirantloblanc

A ver, resulta que he configurado /etc/rc.conf para que utilice gdm como gestor de pantalla. Así que se inicia el script /etc/init.d/xdm y arranca gdm correctamente, pero sale en inglés! Sin emgargo si hago 

```

# /etc/init.d/xdm stop

```

 y luego:

```

# gdm

```

GDM me arranca perfectamente y con todo en español!

Tengo la ultima versión de GDM de gentoo 1.4

He configurado la localizacion para todos los usuarios poniendo en /etc/profile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> export LANG="es_ES@euro"
> 
> export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"
> ...

 

y todos los programas diseñados para funcionar en español lo están haciendo.

----------

## sharker

tengo yo se k es de locales al inicio del sistema estoy buscando una solución a ver si encuentro el fichero k kontiene las locales que karga al iniciar. 

si lo sabe alguien ya sabe  :Wink: 

Salu2

----------

## Kawn

Siempre puedes cambiar directamente la configuracion del gdm:

/etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf (creo)

y cambiar el idioma por defecto:

DefaultLocale=spanish 

Supongo que con esto bastara  :Smile: 

----------

## GaTeT

En que seccion del gdm.conf habria que colocar el DefaultLocale=spanish ??? en mi gdm.conf no aparece esa linea en ningun lado :/

saludoss!!

----------

## Kawn

Hace tiempo que no uso gdm, asi que no puedo probarlo, pero en versiones anteriores dentro del gdm habia:

[greeter]

DefaultLocale=spanish 

No se si funcionara ahora...la question es probarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## tirantloblanc

 *Kawn wrote:*   

> Hace tiempo que no uso gdm, asi que no puedo probarlo, pero en versiones anteriores dentro del gdm habia:
> 
> [greeter]
> 
> DefaultLocale=spanish 
> ...

 

Según el "changelog" de la versión 2.4.0.9 (gentoo usa la 2.4.0.11):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - DefaultLocale no longer exists, the system setup is used.  This
> 
>   was really broken.
> ...

 

Me da a mí que puede ser un bug del script xdm de gentoo.

Por cierto, alguien sabe donde deja los logs gdm/xdm, ya que al apagar el sistema, y cuando empieza cerrando los demonios y servicios me da un "[!!!]" en lugar del ok cuando cierra GDM.

----------

## GaTeT

A mi tb me da ese error al apagar el sistema. pero creo ke se debe a ke en ese momento el gdm ya no esta ejecutandose en el sistema. por eso da un error cuando el script trata de cerrar el demonio. (esto es solo una suposicion  :Smile:  esta sin comprobar)

Respecto a lo del idioma del GDM estoy totalmentye perdido  :Sad: 

otra cosa ke keria comentar. ¿Como se puede hacer para ke cuando cierres la sesion de gnome (te pregunta por logout, apagar o reiniciar) funcione adecuadamente??? imagino ke es por tema de permisos, para ke nadie menos  root apague la makina. Si alguien sabe algo de esto....

Saludosss

----------

## tirantloblanc

Por cierto, he enviado el problema como bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10190

Por si lo quieres confirmar tu también

Cuando salgo de la sesión de Gnome, sólo me da 3 opciones:

ayuda, cancelar, ok más el recuadro de guardar la configuración.

Luego lo apago desde el mismo gdm (system, ...)

----------

## tirantloblanc

Parece ser que al final era cosa de bug.

En https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10190 se ha publicado un parche. No lo he probado todavía, pero en teoría debería funcionar.

----------

## Kawn

Buen trabajo  :Smile: 

----------

